
Ask HN : Does AWS has anything like this? - totaldude87
https://azureheatmap.azurewebsites.net
======
Kazooie_Bird
Are you asking if they have something like this for their managed services in
various Region/Zones? Or if you can configure something like this for your
personally hosted services/resources?

~~~
totaldude87
If they have it , then yes would love to use it, else thinking of setting up
one, not just for personally hosted, a "one place get all kind of information
" kind of portal for aws services, uptime etc..

